# radio upgrade worth the $$$



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> my 2012 lt1 cruze was totaled with only 1900 miles on it. i loved everything about the car except for the radio. i test drove the exact car but with the upgraded radio package and all i can say is i cant whipe the smile off my face. shoulda bought the upgraded radio to begin with but i thought the days of crappy radios in cars was over. sucks you have to pay extra for a good radio but worth it


How much is the Pioneer upgrade with regard to cost? IMO, you can get a much better sounding system for the price if you upgrade the base system than if you start with the Pioneer system. That is, if you're willing to put in the work. If not, go with the Pioneer system.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you were to order a Cruze from the factory and have the Pioneer system installed from the factory, it costs a whopping $995 but also comes with a sunroof. That's on a 1Lt. 2Lt, LTZ and Eco is $445 and thats just for the Sound system.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Its up to you if the upgrade is worth it.

Part of me wishes I got the Sunroof/Upgraded Stereo... Part of me is glad its not tacked onto my payments. I know I can make a better stereo myself, even using the stock headunit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I know I can make a better stereo myself, even using the stock headunit.


Amen. As many others have proven here, they can surpass the sound quality of the Pioneer system with a few of their own upgrades. We have a few people on this board (myself included) who would be more than willing to help anyone piece together a complete system and guide through the install.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

as stated earlier, the upgraded radio and moonroof, which is way better then a sunroof imo becasue of wind noise, is $1000. i totally agree that you could do way better then this upgraded radio with that kind of money. however, when i bought my first cruze i payed $1000 for a aftermarket moonroof that i put in all my cars. with this deal i pay for my roof again but get the upgraded radio for "free". ive done audio upgradeds in the past but do prefer just to have it stock and sound good then to have to tinker with something that should sound better in the first place.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> as stated earlier, the upgraded radio and moonroof, which is way better then a sunroof imo becasue of wind noise, is $1000. i totally agree that you could do way better then this upgraded radio with that kind of money. however, when i bought my first cruze i payed $1000 for a aftermarket moonroof that i put in all my cars. with this deal i pay for my roof again but get the upgraded radio for "free". ive done audio upgradeds in the past but do prefer just to have it stock and sound good then to have to tinker with something that should sound better in the first place.


IMO, the only way it "should sound better" is if you paid $50,000 and it had a BMW, Audi, Cadillac, etc. badge on it, lol.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

dealer said the cost was $1,400 for the moonroof and radio upgrade but it was on "sale" for $1,000. good deal for me as when i bought my last cruze i paid $1,000 for an aftermarket moonroof. now i pay for the moonroof again but get the upgraded radio for "free".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> my 2012 lt1 cruze was totaled with only 1900 miles on it. i loved everything about the car except for the radio. i test drove the exact car but with the upgraded radio package and all i can say is i cant whipe the smile off my face. shoulda bought the upgraded radio to begin with but i thought the days of crappy radios in cars was over. sucks you have to pay extra for a good radio but worth it




jdubb11,
I am sorry to hear that you first Cruze was totaled. I hope everything is alright now. I would like to say thank you for your feedback regarding the upgraded radio on the 2012. I am very happy to hear that you got back into a Cruze and that you are enjoying it!! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the upgrade it's garbage!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm ok with the base radio except for the lack of A2DP (bluetooth audio). I'll be install the A2DP later this month. I listened to it in a Sonic and I can't tell the difference between the Aux in cable and the A2DP. The A2DP will allow me to control my music from the steering wheel.

As for the sound quality, I do miss the PockfordFosgate system I had in the Lancer. My 2002 Montana actually had a better system than the Cruze and it had a tape deck.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^...it all depends on how/what and at what volume you wish to listen...

I have the Pioneer upgrade. The louder you go, the more it shows its "stockness"....

I've outgrown my requirement for loudness...at normal volume levels, it sounds fine.....just my opinion.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

gman19 said:


> ^^...it all depends on how/what and at what volume you wish to listen...
> 
> I have the Pioneer upgrade. The louder you go, the more it shows its "stockness"....
> 
> I've outgrown my requirement for loudness...at normal volume levels, it sounds fine.....just my opinion.


Agreed. With some adjustments, the Pioneer system sounds pretty good. Worth much more to more than going aftermarket. 

Unlike most, I have respect for my neighbours and don't drive around like a moron with my bass thumping at all times.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I normally didn't run the stereo in the Lancer that loud, but having the sub really enhanced the overall sound quality. My teenage son, on the other hand ... made me really happy to see the "max volume at startup" option in the Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would anybody with the upgraded pioneer system mind doing a video of how it sounds when playing the radio, USB, aux, xm and CD's?! I and so many others would surely appreciate it as it will help us on future choices about whether to get the upgraded pioneer system or not. Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Would anybody with the upgraded pioneer system mind doing a video of how it sounds when playing the radio, USB, aux, xm and CD's?! I and so many others would surely appreciate it as it will help us on future choices about whether to get the upgraded pioneer system or not. Thanks!


What good would the video do? You wouldn't be able to tell the sound quality anyway. It will only be as good as the microphone being used and the laptop or desktop speakers you're playing them out of. Effectively useless.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Would anybody with the upgraded pioneer system mind doing a video of how it sounds when playing the radio, USB, aux, xm and CD's?! I and so many others would surely appreciate it as it will help us on future choices about whether to get the upgraded pioneer system or not. Thanks!


You'd be much better off trying one in person. Like Xtreme said, mike and speaker quality along with compression of the audio would render it near useless. 

I find USB sounds best simply because of being able to use higher bitrate than XM or FM.  I find FM is second and XM third. I've never even tried the CD player in my Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried the CD player. It sounds the same as the USB connection. The accuracy and fidelity (or lack of) the stock speakers (base or pioneer, doesn't matter) isn't high enough to allow you to tell the difference between the two, although you can definitely tell a difference going down to XM or FM radio.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What good would the video do? You wouldn't be able to tell the sound quality anyway. It will only be as good as the microphone being used and the laptop or desktop speakers you're playing them out of. Effectively useless.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking right after i sent it. I have listened to the radio briefly during some of my test drives but it was just the regular six speaker radio and I didn't want to be rude and tell the dealers to shut up and stop talking so i could hear it or ask if i could blast it, haha!


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Pioneer upgrade was worth it to me. I am happy with the sound quality. Would I be this happy if I was in my 20's? Who knows!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine has the upgraded Pioneer and once I adjusted it thru the main menue and balanced it out it sounds great and will be covered thru the warrenty period.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> You'd be much better off trying one in person. Like Xtreme said, mike and speaker quality along with compression of the audio would render it near useless.
> 
> I find USB sounds best simply because of being able to use higher bitrate than XM or FM. I find FM is second and XM third. I've never even tried the CD player in my Cruze.


Wow, is the XM quality really that bad? If its third to USB and FM, that's a **** shame! Like I told Xtreme, I haven't got to really test them all out extensively during my test drives, so hearing this from you is kinda shocking! As far as not using your CD player, I just heard something the other day that said car companies are thinking about eliminating the car CD player altogether because they aren't really used any more. I think they have done this already in the Chevy Spark and Chevy Sonic. I actually don't want them to get rid of the CD player because nothing beats the high quality of a CD and there's still something nostalgic about unwrapping a new CD and popping it in to hear that first track. Also CD's can't be erased and are tangible, MP3's are not, lol!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I heard that the CD players will still be offered but as an option later on. Was told about this from my sales person.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TwelveCruze said:


> Pioneer upgrade was worth it to me. I am happy with the sound quality. Would I be this happy if I was in my 20's? Who knows!


Yeah, I'm 26 so who knows. I don't like a bunch of bass and having my car rattling like these teenagers do while they creep around the wal-mart parking lot, however, I do like to occasionally roll down the windows during a nice warm day and turn up my favorite jam. I'm more about my music being loud, clear, and crisp; not bassy, distorted, and lacking range.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm replacing everything but the radio not to make it louder, but to improve sound quality and accuracy. Seems everyone has the impression that aftermarket sound is just made to be loud. A single 8" or 10" in a sealed box will provide enough musical bass to fill the void without going overboard. 

Once I'm done, I'll provide a demo session to anyone who wants to swing by to hear what a sound system should sound like.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm replacing everything but the radio not to make it louder, but to improve sound quality and accuracy. Seems everyone has the impression that aftermarket sound is just made to be loud. A single 8" or 10" in a sealed box will provide enough musical bass to fill the void without going overboard.
> 
> Once I'm done, I'll provide a demo session to anyone who wants to swing by to hear what a sound system should sound like.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Chicago's a little far for me to drive for a demo session. Can you make a good recording and post it?


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the 9 speaker system in my LT Turbo (they didn't charge for it, so I didn't mind either way). 

Maybe I'm just used to the 6 speakers in my G3 Wave (and then I only had 4 in my old Sunfire), but the sound in this is 1000% better then my G3. Typically I don't like heavy bass, but I have it at a higher setting then normal and really like it. Feels like I get a crisp sound out of it. The XM radio isn't bad on it either (I had a portable Siruis unit on the G3).

The only suggestion I think I need to take is to adjust the settings so that more sound comes from the back (not by much though, just a smidgen). 

Otherwise I am extremly happy with it. But then, I could be missing out on 'what else' there could be.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JMORIN said:


> Otherwise I am extremly happy with it. But then, I could be missing out on 'what else' there could be.


My advice is that if you're happy, don't go out searching for "what else" there could be unless you're prepared to start hating how your system sounds and have the money to improve it, lol.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Wow, is the XM quality really that bad? If its third to USB and FM, that's a **** shame! Like I told Xtreme, I haven't got to really test them all out extensively during my test drives, so hearing this from you is kinda shocking! As far as not using your CD player, I just heard something the other day that said car companies are thinking about eliminating the car CD player altogether because they aren't really used any more. I think they have done this already in the Chevy Spark and Chevy Sonic. I actually don't want them to get rid of the CD player because nothing beats the high quality of a CD and there's still something nostalgic about unwrapping a new CD and popping it in to hear that first track. Also CD's can't be erased and are tangible, MP3's are not, lol!


WHAT? Eliminating the CD player altogether?
Shucks! I had just finally finished replacing all my 8-tracks with CD's.
(insert smiley face here)


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subic said:


> WHAT? Eliminating the CD player altogether?
> Shucks! I had just finally finished replacing all my 8-tracks with CD's.
> (insert smiley face here)


Exactly what were you thinking skipping cassettes like that?


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Exactly what were you thinking skipping cassettes like that?


LOL I couldn't afford the cassettes. I may be giving away my age a bit but, I have owned a car with a factory 8 track in it. I will see this weekend if I can dig up a picture of the factory 8 track.
The car was a 72 Mach 1. Pass anything on the road except a gas station.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I puposely made sure i got the Pioneer stereo when buying my Cruze, because i didn't want to go thru all the work to do a custom system again. I will have to admit, the rear 6x9s do a very good job of producing sub-bass at a moderate level (with the right type of music from ipod or CD). They will even vibrate the mirror when cranked. I would like a little more clarity from the door speaker though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> I puposely made sure i got the Pioneer stereo when buying my Cruze, because i didn't want to go thru all the work to do a custom system again. I will have to admit, the rear 6x9s do a very good job of producing sub-bass at a moderate level (with the right type of music from ipod or CD). They will even vibrate the mirror when cranked. I would like a little more clarity from the door speaker though.


You can make the mirror vibrate with a good set of front components. Doesn't take much, lol. An upgraded stereo almost always sounds worse than a custom system. That said, how much are you willing to spend?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can make the mirror vibrate with a good set of front components. Doesn't take much.


This is true! I don't know what the 6x9s sound like bass wise, but I can guarantee my ID 6.5cs are producing the same if not more bass than the pioneer system. 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can make the mirror vibrate with a good set of front components. Doesn't take much, lol. An upgraded stereo almost always sounds worse than a custom system. That said, how much are you willing to spend?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I already have some vintage MB Quarts that i pulled from my totaled out Focus that i was thinking about using. And i have a pair of sweet sounding CDT Audio silk tweets that i would like to put in the A pillar to replace the factory tweets. Also, you guys that haven't heard the factory 6x9s yet, don't knock them. They play all the way down to the lowest frequecies, just not as loud as after market subs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> I already have some vintage MB Quarts that i pulled from my totaled out Focus that i was thinking about using. And i have a pair of sweet sounding CDT Audio silk tweets that i would like to put in the A pillar to replace the factory tweets. Also, you guys that haven't heard the factory 6x9s yet, don't knock them. They play all the way down to the lowest frequecies, just not as loud as after market subs.


I've heard them and really spent a lot of time listening to them at the 5 dealerships I visited. They're free air subs, not much else to be said. The high qtc and limited xmax will speak for itself. 

I don't want to be an ass, but I wasn't born yesterday. I've spent countless hours testing, measuring, and designing home and mobile audio systems. If it sounds good to you, great. That's all that really matters. I have a trained ear for speaker design and I can't stand stock systems. Overly boomy, harsh, and poorly crossed over. They appeal to the masses that want "loud." I got out of the SPL game a while ago. The $500+ pioneer "upgrade" cost GM no more than $100 and makes it more difficult to upgrade later. 

Are those MB Quart speakers coaxials? If so, running two tweeters will throw the whole system off balance and will be a pain to equalize. You will probably have problems gain matching the new tweets to the drivers, and with the exception of the alleviation of some top end harshness, it might end up sounding worse than before. If you want to upgrade front speakers, I highly recommend a component system with a "proper" crossover.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> I heard that the CD players will still be offered but as an option later on. Was told about this from my sales person.


What do you guys think of this article?.... Hope they don't do this with the Cruze!

2013 Chevrolet Spark to Drop CD Player | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Amen. As many others have proven here, they can surpass the sound quality of the Pioneer system with a few of their own upgrades. We have a few people on this board (myself included) who would be more than willing to help anyone piece together a complete system and guide through the install.



I have not upgraded much just added a 50 w bass tube and my son readjusted the tone and balance in my car and it is now "up to par" for me. Could be better but it is good enough for me and what I am looking for in a car stereo. Others may disagree but IMO.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've heard them and really spent a lot of time listening to them at the 5 dealerships I visited. They're free air subs, not much else to be said. The high qtc and limited xmax will speak for itself.
> 
> I don't want to be an ass, but I wasn't born yesterday. I've spent countless hours testing, measuring, and designing home and mobile audio systems. If it sounds good to you, great. That's all that really matters. I have a trained ear for speaker design and I can't stand stock systems. Overly boomy, harsh, and poorly crossed over. They appeal to the masses that want "loud." I got out of the SPL game a while ago. The $500+ pioneer "upgrade" cost GM no more than $100 and makes it more difficult to upgrade later.
> 
> ...


Ya, i hear you. The Quarts i have are separates and i was going to figure out how to wire up the Quart crossovers in the front doors. I told myself i wasn't going to do the full stereo system upgrade this time, with my new car. After doing a 14 speaker setup in my Silverado crew cab and 10 speaker setup in my deceased Focus. You are right though, the factory Cruze Pioneer setup is to boomy, but maybe someday i can tweek some of that out. I wish someone here could come up with a wiring diagram and specifications on that factory amp, that might be a good start for me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> Ya, i hear you. The Quarts i have are separates and i was going to figure out how to wire up the Quart crossovers in the front doors. I told myself i wasn't going to do the full stereo system upgrade this time, with my new car. After doing a 14 speaker setup in my Silverado crew cab and 10 speaker setup in my deceased Focus. You are right though, the factory Cruze Pioneer setup is to boomy, but maybe someday i can tweek some of that out. I wish someone here could come up with a wiring diagram and specifications on that factory amp, that might be a good start for me.


The Pioneer system is all sorts of screwed up. The wiring probably isn't a huge deal, but the factory amplifier and speaker combination really makes you scratch your head and ask "why?!" The impedance is different on all of the speakers. I don't remember the exact numbers, but I recall it being something like 1.5 ohms for the rear subwoofers, 4 ohms for the rear doors, and 2.5 ohms for the front speakers. Replacing speakers brings its own set of challenges. I'm not even sure if the PAC AA-GM44 harness even works with the Pioneer system, so that also makes your job more difficult. In my opinion, the best way to get some good sound out of the Pioneer system is to scrap the speakers and amp, but that's not exactly cheap and defeats the purpose of buying the upgrade to begin with.


----------

